

Ospriet: an audience moderation app built on Twitter - necolas
http://twitter.github.com/ospriet/

======
ya3r
I would like to see something like this that is not built on top of twitter. A
more general one.

I don't know if you have seen the one Google uses on their talks. That one
also looks cool.

